# Pahrump, NV



## SCcamper (Jan 30, 2017)

After a short stay in Reno, NV our little two trailer caravan headed south out of Fallon on US-95. Nice highway but nothing much to see or do.

We had a two week reservation at the Circus Circus RV Park in Las Vegas but we were a week early and had no idea where we would spend that week. At a nice pull-off near the Nellis bombing range we decided to try and stay at the military campground on Nellis AFB near Las Vegas. All they had was overflow sites and we don’t boondock so that was out.

We really didn’t want to spend an extra week in Las Vegas so we got on our search engines  and started calling places. I called a place called Terrible’s Lakeside Casino near Pahrump, NV. (It is now known just as Lakeside Casino). They had just had a 12 site reservation canceled and could let us have two of them side-by-side. I told them we would be there in a couple of hours and gave them a card number to hold the sites.

We had no idea what kind of place we were going to and the pot-holed roads didn’t help. We were pleasantly surprised when we saw how nice it was. Me and Don both did 30 years in the Navy. So when we are checking-in together and asking for a military discount our combined 450# and military gab normally get us 15% and it did there. They also do 10% for AARP, AAA and a couple others plus past users with players cards.

I ended up with the largest site and it had two parking spots which worked out to our advantage as Don could not get his trailer far enough onto his site because of the banking. So he parked his truck in front of my trailer.

There was a beautiful new golf course less than five miles away and we played there three times. No waiting or tee times needed. The girls set-up on the smallish sandy beach on the casino lake and read books and gabbed the days away while we were golfing. There were lots of fish in the lake but small.

We were not parked close to the Casino but that’s not a problem. Just call the Valet Parking office and they send a golf cart right to your site and take you where you want to go. When leaving the casino or restaurant just walk over to Valet Parking and they return you to your site. They had a small fleet of golf carts there was no charges for that service.

We stayed there for a week. The only times we used a truck was to go golfing. Great place to just chill. Very quiet and secluded.

http://www.lakesidecasinopahrump.com/

Here are some pictures.

http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=15079
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=15080
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=15077
http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=15078


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2017)

thanks for the report and great pictures SCcamper.  By the way did you hit the jackpot?


----------



## Isabella John (Feb 1, 2017)

Great report you have shared with awesome photos. I really like your post. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Danies43 (Nov 12, 2022)

There are a lot of racing games are available that you can play and make huge money with the help of gambling platforms. I always prefer to get sports betting software that gives the complete track of gaming options where you can easily check casino games that gives the option to make strategies for playing different casino games.


----------

